# NO MORE SOGGY TEE-PEE.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 407---Changed to TIP#2<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">DRY TEE-PEE ABOARD.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I hate soggy towels and Tee-Pee. There is a very simple solution and yet another use for a Peanut Butter jar. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Take a new roll of paper towels and, before opening, cut it in half, wrapper and all. Pull out the cardboard tube. Insert the roll of towels into a 64oz PB jar and pull the towels out from the inside rather than from off the outside of the roll. It works for Tee-Pee too but you have to be careful not to tear individual squares. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Note: Some brands of Tee-Pee and towels will fit into the PB jar easier than others because of outside diameter. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here is a new roll of Tee-Pee ready for the next boating emergency.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 192pt; HEIGHT: 2in" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/davysnavytoo/peanut.jpg" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>







<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 192pt; HEIGHT: 2in" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/davysnavytoo/peanut.jpg" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I HAVE TO GIVE A BIG HELL YEAH ON THAT ONE...:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Shouldn't that have been Fishing Tip #2?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Bonita Dan, I think I could fish with you. Great comeback!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW...You are the MAN!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey now..... that's one I can really use...:clap Thanks so much


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

After the wet trip I had a few weeks ago, that tip willbe very useful! Thanks alot!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

no salt water washdown?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I am taking Bonita Dan's suggestion. This tip will definitely be tip # 2. That is the most appropriate place for it.

I finished book 5 this afternoon with 101 tips starting at #408 through tip # 509.

Before starting book 6, I am going to make an index. Chances are, it will take half a day to do it. It isn't going to happen tomorrow, though. My son and I are going Cobia and Grouper fishing in his 14' Panga. There are always a bunch of Cobia on a little spring hole in 15' of water about 2 miles from Withlacoochee River Marker 1. He wanted to catch a Jewfish too but I conned him into a little Trippletail fishing after catching a mess of Grouper. We always release Cobia. He wants a 50# Cobia on his flyrod tomorrow. A 30 or 40# ought to be easy enough but we don't catch a lot of big Cobia here.


----------

